# Apistogramma Baenschi



## johnny70 (25 Mar 2008)

A few half decent pics of my Baenschi   hope you like, these two hardly ever come to the front of the tank, so I'm pleased to have captured them.






















































Regards,
JOHNNY


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Mar 2008)

Wow, they look fantastic!  I love the colouring on them


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Mar 2008)

Now thats one great looking fish! Would I be able to keep these with Rainbows?
thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## Ed Seeley (26 Mar 2008)

Gorgeous, especially the female - I love the barring.  Have they bred for you?


----------



## johnny70 (26 Mar 2008)

not had any sucess yet! i have trifasciata in the same tank, they have spawned 4 times now, no survivers from the first 3, still got 3 weeks old ones at the moment, thinking of taking the baenschi's out, but i'm waiting to see if the dither's(pencils and hatchets) have any effect on the setup, I really don't want to take them out, but I may have too if they dont start breeding soon, as they don't live long i need to keep them going through fry

Sorry londondragon, I don't know the answer to that, but personally I would say no.

Thanks,
JOHNNY


----------



## Ed Seeley (26 Mar 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Now thats one great looking fish! Would I be able to keep these with Rainbows?
> thanks for sharing the photos



Depends what the water conditions are and what rainbows you're talking about.  For standard larger _Melanotaenia_ in hard water; then no.  However smaller species, such as _M.praecox_, _Iriatherina werneri _or any _Pseudomugil spp._ could work in softer, slightly acidic water.  I've got _Pseudomugil gertrudae_ that I'll be keeping with _Biotoecus sp._'Tapajos' and they should be fine.


----------



## vauxhallmark (26 Mar 2008)

Stunning photos! 

Congratulations.


----------



## johnny70 (24 Jun 2008)

Unfortunately we lost the male a few weeks back, but the good news is before he passed he did manage to do the funcky chicken with his Mrs and we have some babies   not a huge amount but at least 3 coming upto 1"TL. We have also had the Trifasciata spawning too.

We have also re done there home, went from a 30x12x15" to a 30x12x18" the pencils and hatchets seem much happier now. Going for the jungle look again, will take some growing in but thats half the fun isn't it?











Cheers,
JOHNNY


----------

